# Car frame load



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

About a month ago I tried my hand at a car frame load. Here's how it came out.









George


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Great looking load. Where in the world did you find the frames?


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

I think 2 different places have them. One's in Canada. I bought them about 6 months ago and just got around to doing the project. I'll have go back and look for an email about the order. Then I'll let you know. George


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Ford, GM or Chrysler? :laugh:


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

NICE JOB. :thumbsup:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Not Chrysler, they have been unibody for years and do not use a full frame.
Many cars do not use a full frame anymore. Ford and chevy trucks use a full frame.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Well, judging by the equipment in that photo, I would say that it's depicting the days frames were in vogue.....otherwise, that flat car wouldn't have frames on it now, would it?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Duh, you think?

Nice car, it looks great.


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Nice work on that looks real good.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

mopac said:


> Duh, you think?


Hey, you're the one that said that cars don't have frames anymore....sounded like you thought we shouldn't see car frames on flat cars any more.....

Just sayin'.....hwell:


----------

